# The Driver: Club postion at address



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

HI all I was just wondering where abouts you place your club when you are addressing the ball for your driver. I know you place the ball in line with the inside of youtleft heel or the outside of your left foot depending on who you talk to but what about your club?

As you know I have my new driver which I seem you to hitting straighter but I am starting to feel sorry for all the worms I am burning as it runs along the ground. Dont get me wrong I have had some nicely hit shots with it too. I was addressing the ball say about an inch behind the ball so the club was forward of center in my stance which seem to work ok for my old driver, but not this one....

I know tee height plays a part and I have been trying different heights with limited success. But I was just watching some videos from a youtube done by a pro and he was suggesting to place the club in the middle of your stance so that you hit the ball more on your up swing which makes sense to me. How about you guys?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

For me; Ball just couple of inches inside the left heel. Clubhead behind the ball, and the ball teed up very high.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I cant wait for morning now and go and try with the club in the middle to see if it makes a differeces. This is a chellenging yet fun game trying to find out what works for you. and it doesnt always work for someone else.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke I had to move right in my stance so the line was one the little toe. sounds like you're hitting on the down swing just try different alienmets of the stance one toe makes a big difference.
.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't get much of a chance to hit the driver today but I hit about 15 balls in a break at work(where I works is on a bit of land so no I wasnTHis seem to work fairly well for half the hits giving the ball a bit more flight but still not really high enough but I think I am heading down the right path. I just need togo spend some time at the range now and book in for that lesson. The worst part was finding my balls once I hit them it wasn't exactly a mowed fairway I was hitting on too..... more like scrub and bush land.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have my driver in the center of my stance at address. I "hover" it just off the ground to get more feel of the club head. I find this center position using my pant's button, and/or zipper. My tee height, and ball position might change depending if I need a higher, or lower ball flight.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I position the ball about even with my left arm pit or the logo of my shirt


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

stevel1017 said:


> I position the ball about even with my left arm pit or the logo of my shirt


Jeez, thats a hell of a big tee...........





Sorry, I couldn't stop myself


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

hahaha yes I kill a whole forest during golf season


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> Jeez, thats a hell of a big tee...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's get back to business and help to save the Australian golf worm from extinction by helping the lad get his driver working for him.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> I position the ball about even with my left arm pit or the logo of my shirt


Damn Steve; Big Hobbit is right, I've never seen those in the store. Do you have them specially made and are they PGA/USGA legal?:rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

at least you wouldn't be topping the ball like that...


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I played tee ball (baseball) before golf

Now to get serious for a minute
If you think about it, the bottom of the arc of the swing is the relation to the sternum (and not a place between the feet) so it makes sense to use an upper body part to align the ball placement to. In fact watching the golf fix on Monday night on the golf channel, Michael Breed used the same (arm pit) to get his alignment for his driver. He did not say he plays it off the left foot, but plays it even with his arm pit


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> I played tee ball (baseball) before golf
> 
> Now to get serious for a minute
> If you think about it, the bottom of the arc of the swing is the relation to the sternum (and not a place between the feet) so it makes sense to use an upper body part to align the ball placement to. In fact watching the golf fix on Monday night on the golf channel, Michael Breed used the same (arm pit) to get his alignment for his driver. He did not say he plays it off the left foot, but plays it even with his arm pit


I think you and I have suggested the same thing. I take a shoulder width stance, so if you take the left toe and draw a line from the ball to the little toe on the left foot, it should line up with the arm pit or close to it. Luke needs to vary his stance to get that arc and contact point to fly the ball in my novis opinion:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

stevel1017 said:


> I played tee ball (baseball) before golf
> 
> Now to get serious for a minute
> If you think about it, the bottom of the arc of the swing is the relation to the sternum (and not a place between the feet) so it makes sense to use an upper body part to align the ball placement to. In fact watching the golf fix on Monday night on the golf channel, Michael Breed used the same (arm pit) to get his alignment for his driver. He did not say he plays it off the left foot, but plays it even with his arm pit


One of the videos I've been using to help with suggestions for my changes doesn't use the sternum but does use the little hollow spot just above it to help with your aglinment. I have been watching videos for just the one pro he is from the Richmond Hill Golf Learning Centre. I have done this so I am not trying to mix in to many tips from different places. It seems to be working a bit better and yes Bob I agree what I am doing is adjusting my stance and ball placement as well. I have had some success, now just to get it to work all the time.....


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Golf isn't an exact science, although the fundimentals of grip, stance and swing are well documented. There are enough swing variations on the pga tour for us mere mortals to realise that providing we start off with the basics, and have a consistent, repeatable swing it doesn't matter what it looks like as long as the end result is ok.

Where I position the ball, and how high I tee it up depends on whether its gonna be a high or low draw, a high or low fade or a punt down the middle. And then do I push onto the front foot, or stay behind the ball on the back foot.

Its about whatever works for you, and gives you the best outcome.

And don't forget to enjoy it!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh yes I do enjoy and I for one know what works for one doesnt always work for another thats why I'd see what tips and hint you guys have. With only watching the tips from one place I figuared I can try the way he is suggesting for a while and if it improve my driving or other play great if not well it has been a fun learning exercise and I have picked up some handy tips too. I'm booking in for a real lesson tomorrow some one on one time with a pro is sure to help.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> oh yes I do enjoy and I for one know what works for one doesnt always work for another thats why I'd see what tips and hint you guys have. With only watching the tips from one place I figuared I can try the way he is suggesting for a while and if it improve my driving or other play great if not well it has been a fun learning exercise and I have picked up some handy tips too. I'm booking in for a real lesson tomorrow some one on one time with a pro is sure to help.


T hat is a great move getting with a pro. let us know what he suggested to get you hitting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

My lesson is next wedensday cant wait hope it help to improve my golf!!!! It surely cant hurt


----------



## markntexas81 (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you "worm-burning" the ball off the tee, or are you topping the ball? If you are hitting the ball fairly straight, but "worm-burning" it, it is just a matter of getting used to your new driver. Could be a slightly different length of shaft than your previous driver. Tee the ball alittle higher and stay down on the ball through impact. Don't lift your head. The ball should be tee'd to where half of the ball is visible from behind your driver head. I play a fairly straight ball off the tee. My ball is positioned inside left shoulder. If i hit a "thin" tee shot, its because i didn't stay down on the ball. Practice keeping your head down through impact.

If you are topping the ball, that is a different problem. You are not transferring your weight forward at impact. Which means you are staying behind the ball causing the ball to be hit on the upswing.

Let me know if i helped any!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Your right I am not so much as topping it but worm burning. There is always an adjustment period for new clubs I just would like to but consistant with my driver something I have always struggled with. Thanks for it backs up some of the things I've been watching and trying. Cant wait for my lesson to tomorrow.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I had my lesson today and I found out that I was leaving the club face very closed with not very much wrist cocking. I was getting the club way to on the inside and never giving myself a chance at a good shoot. This was causing all sorts of problems. It's not my only problem but it is differently one of the reason I was having such trouble getting my ball off the deck. I have been given a few drills to give me some new muscle memory and gee it feels weird but I am already hitting more consistant. I hit about 15 balls wall about 100 yard within about a 5-10 yard radius of each other using a 3/4 hit 7 iron I didn't try it with my driver yet, I'm just trying to get the feel of the change to the take away of my swing. Oh this will be good when I get used to it!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

well I played yesterday and only used my driver 7 times my pro told me to use my irons more to get used to the change in my swing of the 7 I hit 5 were good shoots and I have to say I do love the tonk noise of a good hit so did my playing partners although for some reason they didn't like how far it went??????


----------



## iand (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi there

Would suggest having the ball in line with inside of left heel. I always address the club directly behind the ball and have recently hovered the club off of the ground which helps with a smoother take away.

I know of a couple of guys who have been having problems (low handicapers) who have kept the ball inside the left heel, but started swing with club in middle of stance which has cured their particular problem.

As it's a new driver, experiment at the range with tee heights to see what suits best.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes I have been experimenting at the range but I also got a lesson in which I found my swing was floored from my take away and not cocking my wrist enough. So now I am fixing up my swing and my ball flight has already improved a great deal this can be a fun and chellanging game.


----------



## markntexas81 (Jan 31, 2011)

be careful not to cock your wrists too much. your shoulders should be rotating the club back, not your arms or wrists. alittle bending of the wrist is ok depending on your flexibility. your arms should keep the "V" as long as you can before your wrists bend.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes thanks mark I am only trying to do it as my pro taught me.


----------

